# استراحة الحصن > منتدى الصور >  شاهدوا صور للكون

## keana

اولا نبدا بحجم الارص والقمر بالنسبه للشمس 











ثانيا حجم الشمس بالنسبه لبعض الشموس الاخرى 

شاهدو الشمس الصغيره هي شمسنا وفرق واضح بين شمسنا والشموس الاخرى






سبحان الخالق المبدع كيف اذن يكون الفرق بين كوكبنا والشموس الاخرى 

اترككم مع 3 صور لبعض صور الكووووون

----------


## nawayseh

يسلموووووووو ومشكووووووووره

----------


## شذى البنفسج

يعطيكي الف عافية عالصور ..

----------


## keana

الله يعافيكم
شكرا عالمرور

----------

